# New York just legalized Gambling. Here come the casino's!



## rayrocksweet (Nov 12, 2012)

for a long time in this area many have fought for casinos here. A vote just passed making it legal. I wont be surprised to see ground broke on a casino by early next year. Hopefully ill find my way on one those jobs and score some nice OT. when they do go up, and they will, 363 will open its book 2.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...my bet is the first full fledged casino will be in Saratoga, NY, which currently houses a 'racino', and about 40 minutes from NY's Capital.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

IMO the best place would be in one (or more) of the old resort sites in the borscht belt.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Nothing succeeds quite like prostituting a vice in a slow economy....~CS~


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

360max said:


> ...my bet is the first full fledged casino will be in Saratoga, NY, which currently houses a 'racino', and about 40 minutes from NY's Capital.


I hope not, that would ruin that beautiful town. Right now it is only infested with tourists 6 weeks out of the year.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> IMO the best place would be in one (or more) of the old resort sites in the borscht belt.


I googled borscht belt and I may have been there once. Years ago at another company we had a week long meeting somewhere in the mountains of NY at a place called Hostess Farms IIRC. Jeeze...what a depressing rundown place with hideous styling. We were the only guests there. I nicknamed it Hostage Farms. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

For years the morons running NYS watched (300) busses a day going from NY to Atlantic City..

NOW they finally get up to speed to bring the casino's here.. it brings jobs and tax money for schools.. DUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...


----------

